# PlashLights 2COOLER CHRISTMAS SPECIAL!



## plashlights (Jul 28, 2012)

*All 2Coolers will receive a 20% return on all order placed through the rest of this year. Simply order online and enter "2COOL" upon checkout in the notes to seller box and we will refund 20% of the purchase amount plus any applicable tax.

Thank you all for a great year!:texasflag

www.plashlights.com*


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

Dangit, just ordered a 40" DR and some rear facing lights w/ harnesses a couple of months ago. Should have waited a bit. Really like the lights so far, very impressive. May need to get an order together for the boat and other stuff.


----------



## 96chevybeachbum (Jul 27, 2009)

I looked on the sight but couldn't find the option for the back lit light bars

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## 96chevybeachbum (Jul 27, 2009)

96chevybeachbum said:


> I looked on the site but couldn't find the option for the back lit light bars
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

